# Van Hellsling



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

*File Name*: Van Hellsling

*File Submitter*: scarfaceTom</p >

*File Submitted*: 27 Apr 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Template for a "Van Hellsling"

Scale: 1:1

Easy to make with forstner drillbits (on the centermarks) and a band/copysaw

Have Fun!!!

© Tom Kretschmer (not for commercial use)

Click here to download this file


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot will do on of these fine garlic shooters


----------

